

Acting with incomplete information in a startup - joelg87
http://joel.is/post/4132813715/acting-with-incomplete-information-in-a-startup

======
egiva
Yeah - I think Zuckerburg said that "it's better to make lots of quick
mistakes" because you learn more quickly and that culture of fast, small
changes to your product will generate a better result, in the end. It reminds
me of the saying: "the bridges I burn light my way!"

------
bwangila
A friend once told me that an MBA teaches you all you need to run a business
theoretically, but only making decisions whose outcome you are not sure of
gives you the experience you need.

Great article

------
RicRoberts
"Fear of not shipping". Like it.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
I was listening to this preso <http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Leaner-
Programmer-Anarchy> and the speaker said the same thing at the same time I
read this line. Scary...

~~~
dmoney
You should submit that.

